# Did you cry on front of your therapist?



## notna

I am just curious as both times I have been I can't help crying when I talk about what I think people are thinking,how I hate my Dad etc..etc

So is this part of SA
or
Am I just very sensitive 

Cheers!


----------



## Giraffe

I've definitely choked up in front of my therapist when we were talking about all the opportunities I've missed because of SA. I didn't cry, though, because when I cry I really blubber and get incomprehensible.

I think SA and sensitivity are inseparable. You have nothing to be ashamed of for crying.


----------



## Forza Italia

Half of the people who visits psychologists/psychiatrists cry man, perfectly normal.

You reflect on your life, on your emotions, on the pain. I't's pretty conventional actualy, rather than weird 

That's why every psychologist have a tissue here.


----------



## RosieApple

I cried the moment I sat down...I guess I'd been holding my feelings in for a while!


----------



## senrab

I definitely did twice. A few other times I came close. The most recent time I cried, it was a phone appointment and I had to cut it short 15 minutes before time was up because I was just sobbing and couldn't talk anymore.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

When I was 14 I wrote poems about a bunch of emo stuff, so if I had a therapist then, you bet I'd bawl.


In all seriousness, no, I never cried in front of a therapist. Hell, I don't even like crying in front of myself. I dont' remember feeling the need to with a therapist though. We brought up a lot of bad memories, but they were so far in the past I felt I was merely dwelling.


----------



## HarleenQ

*Every time...*

every single time I talk to my therapist about my social anxiety related fears, or my depression triggers I end up bawling my eyes out...and appologizing for it. My therapist thinks that its related to the social anxiety and that I have some subconcious belief that she will judge me for feeling the way I do. (The funny thing is I've been going to her off and on since I was 2yrs old - you'd think I'd find her safe by now!)

Your crying may be related to your SA, it may not. It could be because (unfortunately) when you're a teenager all your hormones are going nuts and you cry at the drop of the hat. Either way what is important to keep in mind is that you are the only person who gets to decide when it is ok for you to cry (quoting my own therapist there). For what ever reason you need to get those tears out, and your therapist's office is that safest place in the world to do it.


----------



## ak2218

yeah there was quite a few times but i try to pull myself together during therapy sessions


----------



## notna

I see its not just me then


----------



## Sindelle

no i dont cry in front of anyone really. only by myself


----------



## Banana Cream

A couple of times in my whole life. Once, (a transpersonsal therapist) joined me in empathy.


----------



## Monroee

I've cried 'in front' of him once. I don't remember what it was about though. Haha. I just remember that he tried to reach over to give me the 'therapist tissues' and I yelled at him like a banshee that I don't want the 'f-cking therapist tissues'. Haha. 

On the phone leaving voicemails... quite a bit.


----------



## alohomora

I cried in front of my career counselor and a couple of times in front of my therapist. What's worse than crying are the moments when I'm so depressed that I can't even cry. That's really the worst.


----------



## milo001

Never cried before.I'll feel worse if i cried in front of the pyschologist or the counselor.


----------



## EmptyRoom

Yeah...more than once
I try hard not to cry in front of people but I fail


----------



## SecretButterfly

I cry with my Therapist alot of the time.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

:cry Oh yea, during the initial few sessions I cried like a baby, she cried as well a couple of times. It was just that kind of atmosphere you know?


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding

No, I can't cry in front of people. The tears just won't come.


----------



## ccatlady

I've come very close to crying in front of my therapist, but held it back with all of my willpower. I knew if I let myself cry I would start sobbing and not be able to stop.. It gets harder and harder to hold back everytime.. She says I should start trying to let myself go in sessions, but I just don't want to!


----------



## UltraShy

Giraffe said:


> *I think SA and sensitivity are inseparable.* You have nothing to be ashamed of for crying.


I suspect I'm not the only one here who's managed to build up one hell of an emotional wall so thick that many might think I totally lack feelings (other than anger & bitterness that I openly express).


----------



## Tall Steph

I've cried tons of times. It's a safe place to work through those feelings, so why not?


----------



## keysu

I haven't cried yet. I had one session where I could feel tears coming and I had to work really hard to stop myself crying.


----------



## notna

Can a mod please delete this thread.

or how

How can I delete this, I did not notice someone had posted this same thread before.


----------



## Kon

No, but I really wanted to make two of my therapists cry...with pain. I thought I had no empathy.


----------



## Joe

the last time i cried was 2 or 3 years ago, sometimes i feel like crying but i just can't and instead of crying i just feel really sad. I think everyone else in my family (not my dad, but he definately has nothing like sa) is emotional though.

I thought you meant in general, i havent been to a therapist, maybe once but i dont know if it counts really.


----------



## RyeCatcher86

In my very first session. Started after five minutes and went on for half an hour or so. Strangely enough, I felt A LOT better (as in: not suicidal anymore) during the week after my first session.


----------



## Lastly

Several times. I feel really dumb when she asks why I'm crying and I honestly don't know. For some reason, just trying to open up and be myself in front of someone is hard and I just kind of hard.


----------



## wxolue

For all the time I spend thinking about my anxiety/negative thoughts (probably more than anything else), I talk about it with no one. I don't show my emotions whatsoever and don't talk about it even with the most caring and open of people. The first time I went to my therapist was the first time I really admitted to someone else that I had a problem and needed help.

I'm almost choking up just thinking about it. I was really clueless and helpless back then :..(


----------



## Squizzy

Yes and it made me feel embarassed and like a fool =/


----------



## camtrol

I've never cried in front of anyone in the health care field and can hardly cry alone anymore, maybe once in the last 2 years. My feelings are so tied up in knots they won't come out that easily.


----------



## Squiggles

A lot of school counselors have seen me turn on the waterworks.


----------



## allie j

I've cried I think 3 times in therapy.

Honestly, I think my therapist tries to get me to cry. lol, I know that sounds bad, but she really does.

She says that I don't let myself feel emotions - instead I check out mentally or dissociate whenever I start to feel anything. I'm very avoidant in that way. In therapy she forces me to stay present as we talk about distressing things, which is really hard, but definitely helpful.


----------



## YvetteFra

i dont have it, and i cried ALOT.... Swore to never go back to that again! hated feeling emotions so strongly. im cold...lol


----------



## YvetteFra

allie j said:


> I've cried I think 3 times in therapy.
> 
> Honestly, I think my therapist tries to get me to cry. lol, I know that sounds bad, but she really does.
> 
> She says that I don't let myself feel emotions - instead I check out mentally or dissociate whenever I start to feel anything. I'm very avoidant in that way. In therapy she forces me to stay present as we talk about distressing things, which is really hard, but definitely helpful.


Fudge her then.


----------



## Lasair

Almost the last time but I made sure not to


----------

